# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هل منا من أغمضَ عينهُ قليلاً ؟؟

## حافظ النور

*تركَ رجلٌ زوجتهُ وأولادهُ مِن أجلِ وطنه قاصداً أرض معركة تدور رحاها علىَ أطراف  البلاد وبعد إنتهاء الحرب وأثناء طريق العودة أُخبَرَ الرجل أن زوجتهُ مرضت بالجدري  في غيابهِ  فتشوه وجهها كثيراً جرّاء ذلك ..  تلقى الرجل الخبرَ بصمتٍ وحزنٍ عميقينِ شديدينِ …  وفي اليوم التالي شاهدهُ رفاقهُ مغمض العينين فرثوا لحالهِ وعلموا حينها أنهُ لم يعد  يبصر  رافقوه إلى منزلهِ, وأكمل بعد ذلكَ حياتهُ مع زوجتهُ وأولادهُ بشكلٍ طبيعي .. وبعد ما  يقاربَ  خمسةَ عشرَ سنةٍ توفيت زوجتهُ … وحينها تفاجأ كلّ من حولهُ بأنهُ عادَ مبصراً بشكلٍ  طبيعي ..  وأدركوا أنهُ أغمضَ عينيهِ طيلة تلكَ الفترة كي لا يجرح مشاعر زوجتِه عند رؤيتُه لها …. تلكَ الإغماضة لم تكن من أجل الوقوفِ على صورةٍ جميلةٍ للزوجة … وبالتالي تثبيتها  في الذاكرةِ  والاتكاء عليها كلما لزمَ الأمر , لكنها من المحافظةِ على سلامة العلاقة الزوجية  حتى لو كَلّفَ ذلك أن نعمي عيوننا لفترةٍ طويلة خاصة بعدَ نقصان عنصر الجمال  المادي ذاكَ  المَعبر المفروض إلى الجمال الروحي  ربما تكونُ هذه القصة مِنَ النوادر أو حتىَ مِنْ محض الخَيال , لكنْ …  هل منا من أغمضَ عينهُ قليلاً عنْ عيوبَ الآخرين وأخطائهم كي لا يجرح مشاعرهمْ   لا ادري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*جمعة مباركة 


تسلم يا حبيب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

جمعة مباركة 


تسلم يا حبيب



الله  يبارك فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*دا زول ملاك
صعب شديد نصبر قدر دا
ربما موقف عابر يزول بعد يوم او يومين لكن 15 سنة
الوحيد الصبر 80 سنة جمهور الهليل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بعجبني فيك روحك الشفافه
ومقالك يدل علي ذلك.
امنحنا المزيد فبها نستفيد..
شكرا ياراقي
وواصل
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

دا زول ملاك
صعب شديد نصبر قدر دا
ربما موقف عابر يزول بعد يوم او يومين لكن 15 سنة
الوحيد الصبر 80 سنة جمهور الهليل



ههههههههههه
وسوف يصبرون 80 سنة  اخرى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بعجبني فيك روحك الشفافه
ومقالك يدل علي ذلك.
امنحنا المزيد فبها نستفيد..
شكرا ياراقي
وواصل



تسلم يا حبيب
ومشكور على المرور الانيف
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*في هذا الزمن اصبح الناس ينظرون باكثر من 
عينين ليرون عيوب الناس الذي حولهم 
ودة اكيد زول ماساهل تب
تفويتة 
انا جربت غمضت عيوني الاتنين عشان مااشوف 
طلقتي مشت وين ودي في المعسكر طبعا عشان ما اشوف العيب 
بتاع ضربتي في التختة هاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الحبيب الغسينابى وابن العم يوسف
لكم منى عاطر التحايا
وسرنى مروركما
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة ياحافظ تسلم

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

روعة ياحافظ تسلم




سلمك الله من شر
                        	*

----------

